# 20 week old male and potty training issues



## kevin243 (Jul 17, 2014)

Let me start off by saying this is our first vizsla and he has been a blast. We started using a bell by the door for jake to let us know when he needs to go out. He picked that up in one day and was doing great for about a week.We felt like we finally had success in potty training. Then he started just letting anywhere in the house after about a week of being great. Are we expecting to much? I fetus I dont understand the back tracking. Help please!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Kevin,

Welcome to the forum. 

Bell by the door sounds pretty advanced for a pup at this age!

Please use/try the search button on the right hand side of the forum page, loads of past members with this type of query on there 

Have a read and digest, don't panic!

You may have to take a couple of steps backwards, to enable you and the pup to move forwards.

Hope this helps

Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's great that he picked up the bell quickly, but I wouldn't rely on it 100% just yet. Think about transitions (just woke up, just played, just drank, just ate, etc.) and set a mental timer or a real one to make sure he's getting to go outside enough. I also wouldn't give him free reign of the house yet. Crate or otherwise confine him when you can't watch him or try tethering him to your waist with a leash. 

Backtracking in training is more the norm than the exception. You'll see that for recall among other things the older he gets.


----------

